# Drivers Do Realize That Driverless Cars Are Coming and They Will No Longer Be Needed, Right?



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

It's sad that this is happening but it is the wave of the future and no amount of complaining, striking or suing is going to stop it. Drivers won't even be needed for deliveries as Amazon, UPS, Fedex will be using drones in the near future. I use to ask (I don't drive much anymore) my riders if they would take driverless cars and they ALL have said YES!!!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i heard this will never happen right? the rules and regulations make it a pipe dream


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> It's sad that this is happening but it is the wave of the future and no amount of complaining, striking or suing is going to stop it. Drivers won't even be needed for deliveries as Amazon, UPS, Fedex will be using drones in the near future. I use to ask (I don't drive much anymore) my riders if they would take driverless cars and they ALL have said YES!!!


Show me any computer system that never fails and I'll show you a driverless car governments will permit on the road.

I'm sure these cars will flawlessly handle flat tires, engine failure, sudden road obstruction, bad weather, human error from other vehicles, pax errors, pax damage, lost items, road closures, animals, broken door handles and locks, etc..


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah yes, we need another of these threads... I don't care what your occupation is. Make hay while the sun shines. Try to have backup option in place. Done. Now go have lunch and make some money.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Your post is moronic. When is 'this' happening? (driverless cars or delivery drones)
> 
> No one has received approval for use of autonomous cars. Per a ruling last year in California, they won't be allowed at all in that state without a human driver present. And other U.S. states often look to California for their transportation rules.
> 
> ...


Be more creative:


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> i heard this will never happen right? the rules and regulations make it a pipe dream


Well I believe city governments tried to protect the cab business and you see what happened with that. It has been predicted that driverless cars will drastically reduce driving and parking citations, significantly reducing revenues so, yeah, they will fight against it. It is also predicted that traffic fatalities will be reduced also to almost nothing, now how could a government fight against something that will greatly increase the quality of life of its people? It's coming.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> Be more creative:


Government officials can be persuaded, paid off, or otherwise convinced. Don't get angry.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> Your post is moronic. When is 'this' happening? (driverless cars or delivery drones)
> 
> No one has received approval for use of autonomous cars. Per a ruling last year in California, they won't be allowed at all in that state without a human driver present. And other U.S. states often look to California for their transportation rules.
> 
> ...


Don't get angry. I guess you have a few more years of driving for pennies.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Bro... The average human being and a package delivered via drone have nothing in common...

The package is fully capable of finding the drone and patiently staying put until it arrives at the intended destination... It's almost as difficult as getting an automated barber....


You're buying into their we don't need you bullshit... Think bus vs train here johnny. It's cheaper to pay someone 100k in benefits and compensation a year than to have an automated bus at the moment that follows the exact same routes all day with pre determined stops... They need to get rid of traffic first... Drones don't have traffic... This post is useless


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> i heard this will never happen right? the rules and regulations make it a pipe dream


Rules and regulations are changed every day. Look at the cab industry. They felt protected to. Politicians cahnge their minds all the time - they can be persuaded, especially when the millenials start replacing the old fogies in office now.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Bro... The average human being and a package delivered via drone have nothing in common...
> 
> The package is fully capable of finding the drone and patiently staying put until it arrives at the intended destination... It's almost as difficult as getting an automated barber....


I'm not sure what you mean here but it sounds like wishful thinking. Remember Thomas Guides? Enough said.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here but it sounds like wishful thinking. Remember Thomas Guides? Enough said.


Never used one, I'm a MapQuest generation guy and I don't believe it will be around for at least 10 years


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Driverless cars will do away with drivers just like unmanned drones have done away with pilots. Oh wait...


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> Don't get angry. I guess you have a few more years of driving for pennies.


I don't drive, and make money, for the sociopaths at Lyft/Uber any longer. I put my time and energy into expanding my business last year and I am doing well. I have more free time, and more money than if I were still trying to drive for Uber/Lyft.

I still enjoy reading about Uber and Lyft on these forums, but I am lucky I do not rely on their 'generosity.' I hope more drivers can find other ways of making money so they won't be taken advantage of by either of those scum-sucking corporations.

I have helped a number of drivers in my area transition to other ways of earning incomes. All of them are better off. And I enjoy seeing 'NO uberX AVAILABLE' when I open the Uber app from time-to-time. I find it very entertaining. Screw Uber!

If drivers were honest about their *expenses* and real net income, they would realize that in many markets in the U.S. every single Lyft/UberX driver is subsidizing Uber/Lyft when they bust their humps driving a bunch of clueless, selfish millennials around town at regular rates.

You should be angry at what Lyft and Uber have done to their 'partners.'. If you aren't upset with what Lyft and Uber have done to all their drivers, there is something wrong with you!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> It's sad that this is happening but it is the wave of the future and no amount of complaining, striking or suing is going to stop it. Drivers won't even be needed for deliveries as Amazon, UPS, Fedex will be using drones in the near future. I use to ask (I don't drive much anymore) my riders if they would take driverless cars and they ALL have said YES!!!


They are brave enough to get into a Uber. So it makes sense they are brave enough to get into a un manned car.Scary isn't it...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

This is so stupid to worry about driverless cars, we will all be doing something else before they are a reality.

Heck, with those insane rate cuts you will very likely do something else THIS YEAR anyway!


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> I don't drive, and make money, for the sociopaths at Lyft/Uber any longer. I put my time and energy into expanding my business last year and I am doing well. I have more free time, and more money than if I were still trying to drive for Uber/Lyft.
> 
> I still enjoy reading about Uber and Lyft on these forums, but I am lucky I do not rely on their 'generosity.' I hope more drivers can find other ways of making money so they won't be taken advantage of by either of those scum-sucking corporations.
> 
> ...


But, but, but, but....no one holds a gun to our heads. I'm a driver too but when I heard that the PDB was going to be changed to something damn near impossible to achieve AND the rate was going down from $1.10/mile to $.95/mile I STOPPED DRIVING. I also decided I would not hand out the cards I ordered thru Vistapoint with my bonus code for a $20 free ride to new Lyft riders so as to not promote them any longer. I ate the $14.

But that is all I'm entitled to do, or want to do, I guess. I've decided to stay up-to-date and in compliance should they ever raise the rates and I can make a fair return on driving because I do like it.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> Ah, yes. The clueless, selfish *millennials *will make it all better once they gain the levers of power. TravisK for Emperor, er President in 2020! (You seem pretty clueless based on your lack of reading comprehension, etc. displayed in this thread. I'm guessing you're a *millennial*?)
> 
> The corporations and oligarchs have very nearly won in their generations-long bid to take permanent control of the U.S. governing process. The Supreme Court's _Citizens United_ ruling would likely need to be overruled via a Constitutional Amendment. Not an easy thing to do.
> 
> ...


"Lyft-moran." Really? I guess reading comprehension is in the eye of the beholder because after reading the first two sentences of your comment I am questioning your ability in that area. Simmer down, stop being so insulting for no good reason.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Just_in said:


> They are brave enough to get into a Uber. So it makes sense they are brave enough to get into a un manned car.Scary isn't it...


No scarier than when those on horseback and carriage was leery of the new-fangled automobile.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> This is so stupid to worry about driverless cars, we will all be doing something else before they are a reality.
> 
> Heck, with those insane rate cuts you will very likely do something else THIS YEAR anyway!


I stopped driving when the rate went to $.95 a mile. I'm doing taxes.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> Show me any computer system that never fails and I'll show you a driverless car governments will permit on the road.
> 
> I'm sure these cars will flawlessly handle flat tires, engine failure, sudden road obstruction, bad weather, human error from other vehicles, pax errors, pax damage, lost items, road closures, animals, broken door handles and locks, etc..


Sigh. What you are failing to realize is the driverless car is already here. Been here since 2010. All over the world. You don't think that those things you list can't be figured out? They can send people to the moon and back and you think a flat tire can't be figured out?


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Aimless said:


> Driverless cars will do away with drivers just like unmanned drones have done away with pilots. Oh wait...


I guess you know that drone and driverless tehnology is already in place in planes and high-end cars like Mercedes Benz. It takes years to gather the calculations needed to automate these things. Because you might not be aware of these things does not make them non-existent. It's not over, they're not finished.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> No scarier than when those on horseback and carriage was leery of the new-fangled automobile.


First it was the supermarkets. No more check out clerks. It would be automated. What do you see now at some super markets even some Target Stores. Automated Checkout but there is still Check out Clerks there scanning your items.

Then it was the Banks. How many ready tellers are there now. Yet there is still Bank Tellers officers etc...

It's foolish to think Driverless Cars will replace livery work completely. It will never happen.

Don't underestimate human interaction...


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Just_in said:


> First it was the supermarkets. No more check out clerks. It would be automated. What do you see now at some super markets even some Target Stores. Automated Checkout but there is still Check out Clerks there scanning your items.
> 
> Then it was the Banks. How many ready tellers are there now. Yet there is still Bank Tellers officers etc...
> 
> ...


You're right. I don't believe that driverless cars will be the only mode of transportation. But I think they will be popular and catch on and there definitely is going to be a demand for drivers in rideshare.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> I guess you know that drone and driverless tehnology is already in place in planes and high-end cars like Mercedes Benz. It takes years to gather the calculations needed to automate these things. Because you might not be aware of these things does not make them non-existent. It's not over, they're not finished.


The technology is there but there's still a pilot on the plane and in Mercedes cars. Neither is permitted to operate without human backup. And drones do have pilots, just not on board. We sent people to the moon, yes, and they piloted themselves there and back. No - you can't account for every variable. Humans can drive their entire lives and still not experience every variable. The difference is humans can analyze and adapt to new situations creatively. A computer can only respond within its programming.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> He technology is there but there's still a pilot on the plane and in Mercedes cars. Neither is permitted to operate without human backup. And drones do have pilots, just not on board. We sent people to the moon, yes, and they piloted themselves there and back. No - you can't account for every variable. Humans can drive their entire lives and still not experience every variable. The difference is humans can analyze and adapt to new situations creatively. A computer can only respond within its programming.


Yes, but programming creates a higher level of consistency than human behavior.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> Yes, but programming creates a higher level of consistency than human behavior.


http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/the-ethics-of-autonomous-cars/280360/


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> Your post is moronic. When is 'this' happening? (driverless cars or delivery drones)
> 
> No one has received approval for use of autonomous cars. Per a ruling last year in California, they won't be allowed at all in that state without a human driver present. And other U.S. states often look to California for their transportation rules.
> 
> ...


Oh it's going to happen..when..??


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> It's sad that this is happening but it is the wave of the future and no amount of complaining, striking or suing is going to stop it. Drivers won't even be needed for deliveries as Amazon, UPS, Fedex will be using drones in the near future. I use to ask (I don't drive much anymore) my riders if they would take driverless cars and they ALL have said YES!!!


In California a driver is required to be present in the vehicle automated or not


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> In California a driver is required to be present in the vehicle automated or not


Now. Lyft and Uber weren't allowed to pick up passengers at LAX once upon a time.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DeeFree said:


> Now. Lyft and Uber weren't allowed to pick up passengers at LAX once upon a time.


false comparison.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Passengers might be willing to ride in a driverless vehicle, but will they be willing to pay more? 

I doubt that in 2026, a 2026 driverless vehicle will cost less to operate than a 2016 vehicle with driver.

And even when they are available and reasonably priced, I doubt that Uber is going to invest in a fleet of hundreds of thousands of vehicles. No, they'll be looking for independent contractors who own the vehicles and monitor them from home. I could sit at home monitoring 4 vehicles while watching reruns of Knight Rider.

We will simply adapt our business models to the new technology.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> Well I believe city governments tried to protect the cab business and you see what happened with that. It has been predicted that driverless cars will drastically reduce driving and parking citations, significantly reducing revenues so, yeah, they will fight against it. It is also predicted that traffic fatalities will be reduced also to almost nothing, now how could a government fight against something that will greatly increase the quality of life of its people? It's coming.


Who needs all those tree hugging liberal self driving robots? We need to legalize Uber and they're below minimum wage drivers. Once Uber starts making money it'll trickle down on the rest of us... Anyway, I'm sure self driving cars are coming but not any time soon


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

DeeFree said:


> It's sad that this is happening but it is the wave of the future and no amount of complaining, striking or suing is going to stop it. Drivers won't even be needed for deliveries as Amazon, UPS, Fedex will be using drones in the near future. I use to ask (I don't drive much anymore) my riders if they would take driverless cars and they ALL have said YES!!!


We're talking 20 years here down the road.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEMI-automated BUS with an underpaid hourly guy manning the controls as a failsafe will operate EXPRESSPOOL

High platforms, nope, they wouldn't want it anyway


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DeeFree said:


> It's sad that this is happening but it is the wave of the future and no amount of complaining, striking or suing is going to stop it. Drivers won't even be needed for deliveries as Amazon, UPS, Fedex will be using drones in the near future. I use to ask (I don't drive much anymore) my riders if they would take driverless cars and they ALL have said YES!!!


Still waiting.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ATMs have been around for 40 years. Yet banks still have tellers. Just because a new technology arrives doesn't make its adoption a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

All it would take for us for uber drivers is to block the road in peaceful protest in every city, how the self driving cars gonna operate then?!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I can’t wait for FUber. It will be way cheaper then hourly motels for the workers. Or FUber POOL. **** on the road.

I can’t wait till one of those blenders get stuck in an LA pothole.


----------

